# Why can't we edit the title of our own topic?



## bdr9 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering..
Why can't we edit the titles of our topics that we create? Is there any certain reason?
It would be useful in cases where someone, for instance, creates a thread in the Wii Homebrew area advertising a homebrew program they made.
Some people like to have the current version of the program in the title, but this currently is not possible.

By the way, please correct me if I am wrong and there actually is a way to edit the title of a thread you made.

Thanks,
bdr9


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 4, 2010)

Make it right the first time. Proof-read your threads before posting.


----------



## bdr9 (Mar 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Make it right the first time. Proof-read your threads before posting.


Did you read the example that I posted in my first post? There are some valid reasons that someone would want to edit the title of a topic they made.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 4, 2010)

Only forum staff can edit the titles of topics. If you need to have it done either request it in your opening post or PM a moderator. 

Normal members can not change their topic titles so that threads stay on the original topic they were intended for and to keep things orderly. If people changed their topic titles on a whim it could confuse people searching for specific threads, and lead to the flow of the conversation in those threads being derailed half way through. Also its like this to avoid rare instances of "retaliation" topic name changes where flaming has occurred and things of that nature.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bdr9 (Mar 4, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Only forum staff can edit the titles of topics. If you need to have it done either request it in your opening post or PM a moderator.
> 
> Normal members can not change their topic titles so that threads stay on the original topic they were intended for and to keep things orderly. If people changed their topic titles on a whim it could confuse people searching for specific threads, and lead to the flow of the conversation in those threads being derailed half way through. Also its like this to avoid rare instances of "retaliation" topic name changes where flaming has occurred and things things of that nature.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks, that does clear things up. I guess that is one of the many reasons that GBAtemp is a higher quality forum community than many others.


----------



## outgum (Mar 4, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Higher quality?! WE ARE THE HIGHEST QUALITY, WE HAVE A "MTHR!"


----------



## Opium (Mar 4, 2010)

We need some degree of control to keep you peons in line.



Spoiler



But serious, what p1ngpong said is right. Giving members the right to change their topic titles could lead to all sorts of forum confusion. I know there are benefits as you said in your post bdr9, but unfortunately I don't think it would work too well if all members had that power. PM a mod if you need a title changed, it only takes a sec so it's no biggy for us.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe its even easier if you just Report your own topic with as reason your name change request and the new name. Just so you wouldn't have to bother one Mod who might be busy or something


----------

